# Powerheads for 75 Gallon Reef



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What kind of powerheads I should use in a 75G tank? 800gph? 1300gph? 
Two are enough?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

depends on what you are planning to keep, i myself have an 90G sps dominant tank and i run 3x mp40 at 70-80%. if your planning to run lps then you dont need as much flow.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I was thinking to make it mix.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

You just started so only time will tell on which type of corals you will like more and thus will try to favor it over the others. But in my experience i love flow so for me the more random flow the better.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

You are right. I did observe I like more sps. This means I have to prepare for flow. Is 2x1200 gph enough for 75g?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> You are right. I did observe I like more sps. This means I have to prepare for flow. Is 2x1200 gph enough for 75g?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does not matter what you like  
The SPS should like your tank  and you should be ready to invest money to have a "clean" water for SPS.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> It does not matter what you like
> The SPS should like your tank  and you should be ready to invest money to have a "clean" water for SPS.


I will use a Tunze 9410 to keep it clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> I will use a Tunze 9410 to keep it clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No comments

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> No comments


Is this a good or bad thing? I don't know how to take it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Your new and your asking lots of questions, that's the best thing we could ask of a newbie reefer^_^. Having any skimmer is better then not having one @ all. But in this hobby for the first 4ish month you gotta take it slow just keep that in mind. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

thmh said:


> Having any skimmer is better then not having one @ all...
> 
> PEWPEW!


So true. But with your advice I still have time to change my skimmer. 
Actually I am more than interested what you think about Tunze skimmers. Pick up is tomorrow.

I know skimmer is very important. I even have one on my 10G nano reef.

Thanks a lot!
Claud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Iam using a reef octopus and loving it Imo best bang for your buck. But If your a baller then go with bubble king/alpha cone. In my experience buy a good product once rather then having to replace it later on. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thmh said:


> Iam using a reef octopus and loving it Imo best bang for your buck. But If your a baller then go with bubble king/alpha cone. In my experience buy a good product once rather then having to replace it later on.
> 
> PEWPEW!


always agree



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

im slowly gathering equipment for my first saltwater tank
I got a swc 160 extreme cone, I was told ther a great skimmer, then
I picked up a skimz sk181 from a friend that's moving, it only uses half the power and I wanna know what u guys think, got a 75 corner over flow and a 20 or a 40 gallon sump to work with


----------

